# Chickens



## jesssica_ (Mar 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 22, 2019)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner! LOL


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Dont mess with the birds!!!! 

My cats and dog are afraid of my chickens!


----------



## jesssica_ (Mar 22, 2019)

My dogs would eat them if left unsupervised with them [emoji251] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 22, 2019)

Cool Shots, chickens are awesome!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 22, 2019)

love my chickens..love yours too.. the last photo is my very old Buffy the Roo.. he is 11 years old..


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 22, 2019)

Very good chicken photography..........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 22, 2019)

Great shots. I really enjoyed photographing the free range chickens of Key West this past winter.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 22, 2019)

My two girls...


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice pics! (he looks very cocky!)


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

My Brahma,Gentle Giants


----------



## jesssica_ (Mar 28, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 170781 View attachment 170782
> 
> My Brahma,Gentle Giants



Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssica_ (Mar 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170781 View attachment 170782
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

very beautiful flock.. love the mixture.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 28, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 170781 View attachment 170782
> 
> My Brahma,Gentle Giants


I can't seem to find a Brahma Sparrow in my bird handbook!  ha! Nice pic, pretty rooster! (and hens)


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 170781 View attachment 170782
> ...


thank you.. No this is all about chickens... and they are getting so popular now in back yards.. i also have three turkeys.. i thought my chickens were fun.. but the turkeys are really funny.. i might get some pics today..


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 30, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


Just don't get a peacock, they're beautiful but LOOOOUD!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 30, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


Nothing is louder or more irritating then my cockatoo.. i have ..2 cockatiels.. 4 parakeets.. and one african gray.. but the cockatoo....... is so loud.. the gray even tells her to shut up.


----------



## jesssica_ (May 21, 2019)

My hen hatched some chicks [emoji214] [emoji213] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw photographer (May 21, 2019)

They are all very nice.


----------



## Flying Panda (May 21, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> My dogs would eat them if left unsupervised with them


We can relate - we made the mistake of leaving home one day with our dogs in the backyard. One of the dogs got out and killed six of our Bantams. BTW-nice looking birds! 



Photo Lady said:


> My Brahma,Gentle Giants


Photo Lady - I love the image of your Brahma rooster with his head down. Beautiful feather texture on his neck!



Jeff G said:


> Cool Shots, chickens are awesome!


You are absolutely right Jeff - roosters can get pretty mean on their own. One of our little Bantams (Steve Q) thinks its fun to attack, but he can't hurt. He is only about seven inches tall.

Here is Steve Q:



 

JT


----------



## K9Kirk (May 21, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> View attachment 173343
> View attachment 173344
> View attachment 173345
> 
> ...



Chicks with attitude, I tell ya!  Nice pics!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 21, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> jesssica_ said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs would eat them if left unsupervised with them
> ...



Love his colors! Nice pic!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Jeff G (May 21, 2019)

So cool! Love the crowing shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 21, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 173368 View attachment 173369 View attachment 173370



Those are some serious looking birds! Nice set!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 22, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 173368 View attachment 173369 View attachment 173370
> ...


Haha,,, first one is Road Runner. he is the mascot of the farm.. beware lol the other guy is Thumper .. gentle giant.. thanks


----------



## Flying Panda (May 22, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> My hen hatched some chicks



Jesssica - Love that image of the 1st chick. Maybe you can hire this baby chick out to be the poster child for "Angry Chickens" around the world!  Seriously though, you need to stop feeding these chicks jalapeño peppers.   Great shots!!!


----------



## RVT1K (May 23, 2019)

I can't say that I took this one but it always makes me laugh..


----------



## RVT1K (May 23, 2019)

And let's not forget..


----------



## jesssica_ (May 23, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> jesssica_ said:
> 
> 
> > My hen hatched some chicks
> ...



Haha!! Yes it was not happy with me for taking it out for pictures! And thanks so much for the compliment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> I can't say that I took this one but it always makes me laugh..
> View attachment 173512



I almost get the feeling I'm looking at something from "The Far Side" it looks so weird and goofy!


----------



## Jeff G (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RVT1K (May 24, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say that I took this one but it always makes me laugh..
> ...



More like the last thing you'll see before being pecked to death.


----------



## RVT1K (May 24, 2019)

My last word on this subject...I promise.


----------

